# Ground effects/body kits?



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

i cant seem to find any ground effects p[ackages/body kits.........ive found like 2......one was the Rhys/Rod Millen kit...which i like ALOT....the other i forgot who made it but looks like crap if you ask me.....any others???? i would love a wide body kit for the GTO  (2005-2006)


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

i'm with ya on that one, i like the Rhys/Rod Millen kit and am close to buying it. Anyone know how much something like that cost to get painted around here in red?


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

If you go to RKsport, they have only 1 style for our goat. I was about to get it but I could not find a body shop who would paint and install it. They look nice (I think) but they are not selling. The last time I went to their website, they (the body kits) were on blow out! I think it was like $700 for the front, rear and side skirts! Thats a deal, If you can get someone to put it on. I personally like the SAP front end alot, so I ended up going to the Stealer and got them to put it on. Cost me about $1000.00 to do it. 

http://www.rksport.com/product/p_09011000/view_detail


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I have 2 questions for you on the sap front end 1. How much? 2. When you got it does it have the holes for the license plate bracket. I am looking to get the sap bumper mainly to get rid of the bracket and I also like the look.


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's a link:

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/

Gary


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

socal gto said:


> I have 2 questions for you on the sap front end 1. How much? 2. When you got it does it have the holes for the license plate bracket. I am looking to get the sap bumper mainly to get rid of the bracket and I also like the look.



Just the front end? Because altogether it is SWEET.... I have it on mine, and it runs about 3000 plus install.... but it is a different looking beast after that..

oh and no holes for the license plate :cheers as a matter of fact I don't think you can put one on there, it wouldn't look right anyway.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey it doesn't look right on the regular bumper, but that didn't stop the dealer from drilling holes in my bumper and mounting the ugly thing.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

socal gto said:


> Hey it doesn't look right on the regular bumper, but that didn't stop the dealer from drilling holes in my bumper and mounting the ugly thing.


The SAP front facia does not come with holes in the bumper...It does come with a hook on plastic license plate frame to add if you desire.

The stock front end came with a plastic license plate frame as well. but that one will not clip on to the SAP facia. Different configuration.

The dealer should not be drilling holes in the bumpers unless your state requires the license plate in the front, but some dealers do it anyway.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I think I read on this forum that in california it is required to put on the ugly front plate.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

socal gto said:


> I think I read on this forum that in california it is required to put on the ugly front plate.


*More than a few states require a front license plate...

That's about as bad as having the dealer's sticker on the trunk 
*


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Glad I don't have that. On second thought the only reason I would want that is to go by the other dealer from which I walked out from negotiations and rub in the lost sale. They tried to get me to pay 500 for 7 friggin years. The worst part is they tried to tell me they would only give me 1500 for my 01 s-10.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Wide body?*

I have been looking for a wide body kit for a while now. I really would like something that flares out the fenders to fit super wide tires on the car. Anyone know of one or of a good body shop around north jersy that will flare the fenders?


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

go to rmrproducts.com. I paid $3,729.39 shipped. It included functional banshee ram air hood, front air dam, rear air dam, front fenders, side skirts with fender flares. the front and rear air dams have carbon fiber on parts of it. It's sick. The hood is the same, unless you order it without carbon fiber. I found a place in Modesto, Ca. that painted and installed a Razzi kit on my Monte Carlo SS for $600.00. They're going to paint and install my GTO kit for me. I can't imagine it would be more than $1,500 to install and paint. I didn't get a price quote on it yet, but I told them that If they cut me a deal, I would tell people where I got it done at. My neighbor across the street works for the bodyshop department at my local Pontiac dealership and does private work in his garage (mostly motorcycle parts). I'm thinking of letting him paint the parts and putting them on myself. The hood is easy. I dont know about the rest of it though.


----------

